# Vernon Res



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Took my favorite fishing partner to Vernon today(my wife) heres what she caught
[attachment=2:1myh6kpx]100_1126 (640x480) (300x225).jpg[/attachment:1myh6kpx]
[attachment=1:1myh6kpx]100_1124 (640x480) (300x225).jpg[/attachment:1myh6kpx]
[attachment=0:1myh6kpx]100_1128 (640x480) (250x188).jpg[/attachment:1myh6kpx]

man I have a hard time resizing these photos to fit :evil: Then you can hardly see them.What the he** is my problem :?:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Dunkem. Have the place to yourselves?

You might consider a photobucket account. You can resize your photos there. 

viewtopic.php?f=60&t=16920


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool! Rainbows and tigers and browns, oh my!

Something about resizing to think about:

If you copy the image files to a separate folder on your desktop (or somewhere else that's easy to find), then you can just go in and resize them on your pc before uploading to an image hosting site. This will save you a lot of time, as files of 150kb upload much faster than files 100x bigger or more.

Most digital cameras come with a disc that holds all the software you'll need to resize (to be downloaded and run from the pc without the disc in the future), but sometimes the pc's built-in programs are just as good or better.

I just use the hot keys (buttons with special assignments) and getting through 30 or 40 pics only takes a few minutes. An example:

Click on file to open.

Ctrl+E (edit)
Alt+I (image - drop down menu appears)
S (Stretch/Skew)
13 (shrink horizontal to 13%)
tab (next field)
13 (shrink vertical)
Enter (finished)
Ctrl+S (save)
Alt+F4 (close image)
arrow right (highlight next image)
Enter (open next image)

Repeat.

Once I've got the pattern down, I really fly through all that and a pile of pics is ready to go in no time. Upload on 30 files will only take about 2 minutes, tops.

Other pc's have better options than the laptop I'm using. Most actually have a resize option in the "Edit" or "Image" tab at the top of the screen, where you can just select the amount of pixels shown. It seems as if there's always away.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

You can also download a free picture managing program like Google's Picasa. It's a good way to manage lots of photos, and you can resize a huge number of photos with a couple clicks.

http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Nice to hear a report from there. Still need to visit that place. 8) 


nocturnalenemy said:


> You can also download a free picture managing program like Google's Picasa. It's a good way to manage lots of photos, and you can resize a huge number of photos with a couple clicks.
> 
> http://picasa.google.com/


I absolutley love Picasa!!!!!!!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Cool! Rainbows and tigers and browns, oh my!
> 
> Something about resizing to think about:
> 
> ...


Oh my Gawd. Are you serious? I'm so flippin lost at all that mumbo! I need to hire you for a couple of hours. Photobucket is complicated enough for me. And then every forum has different ways to post pics. Everyone acts like it's so simple! 
What's a file? :?


----------



## Wkmaster14 (Jan 19, 2010)

Looks like a good day. How was the road there? It has been a long time since I have been out there. Can you drive a car there?.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wkmaster14 said:


> Looks like a good day. How was the road there? It has been a long time since I have been out there. Can you drive a car there?.


Road is a little rutted,but should have no problem with any vehicle.


----------

